# Best WAX to use on Mettalic Grey Paintwork to get BEST results....



## JOLLYRANCHERS (Jun 12, 2006)

I have ****** Grey Metallic paintwork and need some help.....you guys are surely the ones to ask to help me with this problem...

I need a wax that is not going to mute the flake of my metallic paintwork..

I currently have this set up for a full detail..

1) WASH...Megs NXT Shampoo
2) CLAY...Megs Detailing CLay
3) CLEAN...Megs DC Stage 1
4) POLISH..Megs DC stage 2 (or Autoglym Ultra Deep shine)
5) POLISH/WAX..Megs NXT 
6) WAX/SEALANT (???? THIS IS WHERE THE PROBLEM LIES!!)

The NXT is bringing my paintwork up absolutely beautifully and i love it to bits...BUT i dont feel it last such a long time and am always wanting to put something on top if it...like a top wax or maybe even a sealant....

HERES THE PROBLEM....i have tried Megs #16 , which on every other car i have used it on has come up stunning and really wet and deep looking...but would you believe on MINE it has a tendancy to DULL the effect and as some have called it 'muting the flake'......

I have also tried Autoglym EGP which, would you believe has a similar effect...but just a bit brighter!!!!

I really need a product (wax ?? sealant???) that is going to complement the Grey metallic paintwork AND be ok on top of NXT....

I love the finish NXT gives and maybe im being too picky in wanting to put something on top of it? i dont know.....

Ive heard so many names and products being banded about that im just so confused by it all....and i dont want to end up spending hundreds on the off chance i find a wax that works for me.

Any advice would be MUCH MUCH appreciated!!!.....

(PS Cost is not too much of an issue as i will purchase anything if it actually does what i need..)


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Three wax choices spring imediately to my mind...

1) Pinnacle Signature
The best IMO for looks on this colour, very easy to apply but durability is quite low and it is expensive. Great for a show though, or in the summer when durability is less of an issue.

2) Poorboys Nattys
A very nice looking wax, gives really good results and lasts far better than Signature does but doesn't quite have the looks. Easy to apply, so long as you buff off the residue straight away and don't let it dry at which point it becomes a bit of a pig to remove.

3) Chemical Guys XXX Wax
This would actually be my choice - looks nearly as good as Signature, but has very good durability and is easy to apply. As with Nattys, try to avoid leaving residue for too long but other than that its easy to apply and the results are great, and it doesn't mute the flake.

NXT is actually a sealent, so I would't really bother with another sealent on top of that, I would just go for the wax layer.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i also have a grey car, nxt looks great on it, collinite is also nice looking

i wondered id #21 would give nxt or better looks and last better?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Einszett Glanz Wax is the best choice for some flake popping action in my opinion:thumb:


----------



## projapan (May 20, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Dave, We have a brand new Jag in the workshop with a similar sounding body colour to Jollyranchers.

The paint is mint, no sign of dealer inflicted swirls. So after a good clean we'll go straight for the LSP. Is it worth layering the suggested products for a better result than NXT or as Jollyrancher says, NXT is great, but we should just get used to reapplying more frequently???

Sorry if I'm thick


----------



## projapan (May 20, 2006)

My previous post goes out to all of you :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

projapan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Dave, We have a brand new Jag in the workshop with a similar sounding body colour to Jollyranchers.
> 
> ...


Personally, I would go with two layer of NXT applied 24-hrs apart and then top with a couple of layers of Chemical Guys XXX spit shined, this will leave you with a very nice warm and glossy shine and good flake popping action too.

If you want to apply a product that will last a long time, so frequenct wax top ups are not necessary, then Collinite 476S as mentioned by Steve above is an excellent choice. This also delivers a very nice shine, especially when spit-shined, and I bank on about six months of protection from it too.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

XXX sure made the flake pop in my thread below. I think on grey the finish would be even slicker...:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=7059


----------



## JOLLYRANCHERS (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks guys..


Its looking like this Pinnacle is favourite...

BUT....ive been looking and can only find Pinnacle Souveran??...is this the one??


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Mate, there are two types of Pinnacle hard waxes. Theres the Pinnacle Souveran (the daddy) and Pinnacle Signature II both are very nice waxes. I used Pinacle Signature II on this and was very pleased with the results:

Nissan 200sx

If your budget streches though Pinnacle Souveran is the one to get though and is probably the nicest wax I have used to date.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Einszett Glanz Wax is the best choice for some flake popping action in my opinion:thumb:


I'd second that - and Glanz topped with EX is even more flaketastic


----------



## The Incredible Hulk (Nov 19, 2005)

I must be easy pleased as I find flake popping action and great shine from Optimum Car Wax, 20 mins to do the Civic so you don't mind spraying some on every other wash (or in my sad case every wash). I'm not too sure on longivity if not applied regularly though, but it really is so easy to put a layer on it hardly seems a chore


























regards, Kevin


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello Spencer



L200 Steve said:


> Einszett Glanz Wax is the best choice for some flake popping action in my opinion:thumb:


Like Steve says on metallics this product is fantastic, makes NXT look like Tescos own,

Heres some photos of swirled Renault Megane (only for two more weeks)


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

I've had great results with Blackfire on my steel grey, topped with OCW after each wash


----------

